# Refrigerate Flourish?



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

The bottle recommends refrigeration after opening, I wonder how many people actually do? I myself, do keep it in the fridge currently. But I have kept it at room temp as well with no apparent difference in efficacy towards the plants.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I always refrigerate all my liquid ferts. I don't know if it matters. 
Does anyone know if freezing is harmful, my fridge went wacko and froze everything last night!
Steve T.


----------



## vinz (Feb 19, 2004)

I can't remember whether I emailed Seachem about it or read a reply by Seachem on one of the lists/forums. It is to prevent fungal growth in the bottle. In any case, the fungus is harmless and the fertiliser remains effective. Just skim away the fungus, if any.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

vinz said:


> I can't remember whether I emailed Seachem about it or read a reply by Seachem on one of the lists/forums. It is to prevent fungal growth in the bottle. In any case, the fungus is harmless and the fertiliser remains effective. Just skim away the fungus, if any.


SONUFFAGUN! THAT'S what that is! I've been wondering about that for the last couple of months.


----------

